# What am I missing with the Glycine Combat Sub?



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Am I missing something or are these Combat Subs _extremely_ good value? Relatively original design, great case shape and dimensions, ETA movement, and priced around the $300 mark. The stock bracelets and straps look to be of good quality too. What are the real drawbacks? I've never owned one (or seen one in person), but I'd love to hear your opinions.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

StanleyInquisition said:


> Am I missing something or are these Combat Subs (Golden Eye included) _extremely_ good value? Relatively original design, great case shape and dimensions, ETA movement, and priced around the $300 mark. The stock bracelets and straps look to be of good quality too. What are the real drawbacks? I've never owned one (or seen one in person), but I'd love to hear your opinions.


You nailed it. They are great. Definitely the bar I use when looking at other Sellita based divers. I think the newer ones are a little tacky compared to earlier refs, but there is something for everyone. I guess my only complaints are the stem can be a little finicky, and I wish there were other bezel materials.

For example, I think this ref looks way better than the current PVD ones or vintage ones.









Glycine Combat SUB Automatic Watch, GL 224, 42mm...


Glycine Combat SUB Automatic Watch, GL 224, 42mm. Stainless steel, 3863.198 G-MB Brand New in Box - Warranty by authorised Dealer - Free Shipping Brand Glycine Line Combat Reference 3863.198 G-MB Movement Automatic Caliber GL 224 Jewels 25 jewels Power Reserve 38...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

When I got back into watches a few years ago, the Combat Sub was my first purchase. It's a very solid piece of gear. Nothing fancy - I agree with @hedd that the cleaner, simpler models are the way to go, I eventually sold mine but it's a solid recommendation in this price range. You definitely get a lot of watch for the $$$.

I owned the black dial, green bezel model.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

hedd said:


> You nailed it. They are great. Definitely the bar I use when looking at other Sellita based divers. I think the newer ones are a little tacky compared to earlier refs, but there is something for everyone. I guess my only complaints are the stem can be a little finicky, and I wish there were other bezel materials.
> 
> For example, I think this ref looks way better than the current PVD ones or vintage ones.
> 
> ...


The tackier nature is probably, in part, due to Invicta now owning the business. Glad to see that it hasn't completely soured up their collection, though. The simpler, more classic ones do appeal to me quite a bit more as well. Is the current bezel just aluminum?


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> When I got back into watches a few years ago, the Combat Sub was my first purchase. It's a very solid piece of gear. Nothing fancy - I agree with @hedd that the cleaner, simpler models are the way to go, I eventually sold mine but it's a solid recommendation in this price range. You definitely get a lot of watch for the $$$.
> 
> I owned the black dial, green bezel model.
> 
> View attachment 15559526


I think the utilitarian looks would make it a stellar tool/beater watch, plus it's got a proper Swiss made movement ticking way inside. Picking one of these up might allow me to take more care of my Sumo, ironically.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I have 4 of them. They all run within +/- 5 sec/day. They’re the perfect size for me. They come in multiple variations to meet a variety of tastes. All of my bezels line up perfectly. They’re really thin. The down-turned lugs help it hug the wrist. They’re 200m water resistant. It’s easy to find straps for the 22mm lugs. They have gasketed screw-down crowns. They can be found for $300 - $350 pretty easily.

some nits: The bracelets are fair...not great...good enough. The bezel tensions on mine are inconsistent (some are harder to turn than others). The lume is visible through the night, but not the brightest. I’m not a fan of the way the new vintage markers are painted on (purely personal preference, here). Some of mine have drilled lugs, others don’t.

Overall, my Combat Subs probably get more use than any of my other watches. They’re nice looking, keep good time, and not so expensive I feel like I have to baby them.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Sugman said:


> I have 4 of them. They all run within +/- 5 sec/day. They're the perfect size for me. They come in multiple variations to meet a variety of tastes. All of my bezels line up perfectly. They're really thin. The down-turned lugs help it hug the wrist. They're 200m water resistant. It's easy to find straps for the 22mm lugs. They have gasketed screw-down crowns. They can be found for $300 - $350 pretty easily.
> 
> some nits: The bracelets are fair...not great...good enough. The bezel tensions on mine are inconsistent (some are harder to turn than others). The lume is visible through the night, but not the brightest. I'm not a fan of the way the new vintage markers are painted on (purely personal preference, here). Some of mine have drilled lugs, others don't.
> 
> Overall, my Combat Subs probably get more use than any of my other watches. They're nice looking, keep good time, and not so expensive I feel like I have to baby them.


I'm really glad to hear you've found something that works so well for you! It brings me joy. In all honesty though, the drawbacks you've listed of the watch, really aren't _that _bad as well. I seriously wonder why this watch is, in some ways, so under the radar, especially at the pricepoint. You're barely getting a decent Seiko diver at $300 these days. Hell, the beloved SKX with it's outdated 7S movement is around $300 now. I seriously feel I might have to pick one of these up if I find one for $250.


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

I bought one off of Jomashop a while back...the Combat Sub Black / GL0087. I think I paid $325 on sale. Nothing to complain about- very reasonable price, thin, 200 meters, sapphire crystal, 42mm, comfortable to wear. But somehow it lacked any kind of charm.. Just seemed flat in presence, and didn't give me any kind of spark whenever I looked at it. For me anyway. Honestly, it's just a subjective take...and results could very from person to person. It would make a good beater for the price.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

technovox said:


> I bought one off of Jomashop a while back...the Combat Sub Black / GL0087. I think I paid $325 on sale. Nothing to complain about- very reasonable price, thin, 200 meters, sapphire crystal, 42mm, comfortable to wear. But somehow it lacked any kind of charm.. Just seemed flat in presence, and didn't give me any kind of spark whenever I looked at it. For me anyway. Honestly, it's just a subjective take...and results could very from person to person. It would make a good beater for the price.


I absolutely see where you're coming from, like whenever I look at the dial of my Cocktail Time I'm awestruck by its beauty (or even my Aquaracer's sunburst dial), you didn't get that vibe much from this watch.


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

I just got one and I'm still amazed that you can get a Swiss made ETA automatic, 200m WR, and sapphire glass. I own a few other Swiss watches that cost much more but the value is with Glycine for sure...

I got mine preowned with even a better price.

Definitely a hidden treasure...


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

ejhc11 said:


> I just got one and I'm still amazed that you can get a Swiss made ETA automatic, 200m WR, and sapphire glass. I own a few other Swiss watches that cost much more but the value is with Glycine for sure...
> 
> I got mine preowned with even a better price.
> 
> ...


Love the look of this one. If I were going to buy a Glycine again, this definitely would be the one!!


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I had a GL0076 and a GL0087. I liked them both, but like mentioned above, lacked some charm. There are so many variations that I like some aspects of one, but not the whole package. I sold both so I can find other watches in 40mm or less. I would still recommend the Combat Sub for it's thin profile at less than 11mm thick. Those curved lugs make the 50mm span very comfortable.


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

K42 said:


> I had a GL0076 and a GL0087. I liked them both, but like mentioned above, lacked some charm. There are so many variations that I like some aspects of one, but not the whole package. I sold both so I can find other watches in 40mm or less. I would still recommend the Combat Sub for it's thin profile at less than 11mm thick. Those curved lugs make the 50mm span very comfortable.


Definitely correct, I am small wristed, 6.25" and my Longines HydroConquest 41mm wears much larger than the 42mm Combat. The curved lugs really conform to the wrist. A good dive watch choice for small wrists.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

ejhc11 said:


> Definitely correct, I am small wristed, 6.25" and my Longines HydroConquest 41mm wears much larger than the 42mm Combat. The curved lugs really conform to the wrist. A good dive watch choice for small wrists.


I have a 6.5 inch wrist that's about 54mm wide. A 42mm watch is large on my wrist, but I give the Combat Sub an acceptable pass because of the thinness combined with the curved lugs. Taking the bracelet off and using a strap also cuts down on the weight to help make the watch feel less chunky. The other 42mm watch I can take is the Seiko SNA411 because the lug span is really short at 44mm.

I wish I could get the hand set from the GL0087, the luminous hour numerals from the GL0088, combined with the number track and grainy dial on the GL0261. That's would be some franken-watch.


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

I think they’re great watches for the money. They kinda live in the shadow of the Airman and Invicta ownershi.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Solid, reliable, nice look (I think).


----------



## aporb (Aug 24, 2019)

I've always wanted to pick up the Combat Sub but the 42mm size is a huge deterrent for my tiny wrists. Every time I see one I want to pull the trigger but something has always held me back and I feel that way about a lot of the Glycine range. Is it just me or do others feel that way? I'm more ready to pull the trigger on a Steinhart homage than I am on a Glycine Combat Sub. It's hard to put into words honestly.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

StanleyInquisition said:


> I'm really glad to hear you've found something that works so well for you! It brings me joy. In all honesty though, the drawbacks you've listed of the watch, really aren't _that _bad as well. I seriously wonder why this watch is, in some ways, so under the radar, especially at the pricepoint. You're barely getting a decent Seiko diver at $300 these days. Hell, the beloved SKX with it's outdated 7S movement is around $300 now. I seriously feel I might have to pick one of these up if I find one for $250.


Check out Ashford.com. There are several models available for $299.99. They've got a 10% discount available, so $269.99...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Quality watch from a brand with a respectable history. 

For purposes of watch forum discussion, the purchase by Invicta is probably the biggest thing going against them


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

K42 said:


> I have a 6.5 inch wrist that's about 54mm wide. A 42mm watch is large on my wrist, but I give the Combat Sub an acceptable pass because of the thinness combined with the curved lugs. Taking the bracelet off and using a strap also cuts down on the weight to help make the watch feel less chunky. The other 42mm watch I can take is the Seiko SNA411 because the lug span is really short at 44mm.
> 
> I wish I could get the hand set from the GL0087, the luminous hour numerals from the GL0088, combined with the number track and grainy dial on the GL0261. That's would be some franken-watch.


Not sure about parts availability, but that would be a fun project!


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

motorjon68 said:


> I think they're great watches for the money. They kinda live in the shadow of the Airman and Invicta ownershi.


I think the Invicta ownership is perhaps part of the reason why people don't really consider it. That said, I'm unsure if the quality has changed much since the takeover.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

aporb said:


> I've always wanted to pick up the Combat Sub but the 42mm size is a huge deterrent for my tiny wrists. Every time I see one I want to pull the trigger but something has always held me back and I feel that way about a lot of the Glycine range. Is it just me or do others feel that way? I'm more ready to pull the trigger on a Steinhart homage than I am on a Glycine Combat Sub. It's hard to put into words honestly.


I find it interesting that you brought up Steinhart. You should consider the fact that Steinhart has a more flat case design (including the lugs), which leads to them wearing way larger on the wrist. I'm aware that they make 39mm watches as well, but it seems that the Glycine is far more wearable. If you pull the trigger on a Glycine and end up not liking the watch, I'll buy it from you!


----------



## JungleJax (Oct 2, 2020)

I think these are some of the best watches you can buy for your money. I just think they need to decrease the amount of variations a bit, it feels like it really cheapens them to me


----------



## aporb (Aug 24, 2019)

I should have clarified that when I look at Steinhart I'm purely looking at their 39mm watches, specifically their vintage homages. I'm in love with their Ocean39 Vintage GMT to name one. It's either that or a C.Ward C65 Trident Vintage I'm looking at as a birthday present for myself this year. Their more modern homages do not appeal to me as much honestly nor do their larger 42mm+ watches. My wrists are just shy of 7 inches so I tend to go for 40mm or smaller in general. Maybe next year I'll pick up a Glycine "Golden Eye" to try out.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

aporb said:


> I should have clarified that when I look at Steinhart I'm purely looking at their 39mm watches, specifically their vintage homages. I'm in love with their Ocean39 Vintage GMT to name one. It's either that or a C.Ward C65 Trident Vintage I'm looking at as a birthday present for myself this year. Their more modern homages do not appeal to me as much honestly nor do their larger 42mm+ watches. My wrists are just shy of 7 inches so I tend to go for 40mm or smaller in general. Maybe next year I'll pick up a Glycine "Golden Eye" to try out.


I have a 7-inch wrist and haven't found big watches to be much of a problem (up to 44mm). I do have to say that the Vintage GMT is a great looking watch and would be worth your money. If I were you, I'd get the Steinhart, CW never did it for me.


----------



## aporb (Aug 24, 2019)

StanleyInquisition said:


> If I were you, I'd get the Steinhart, CW never did it for me.


It's next on the list honestly. I just found a great 38mm CW at an amazing price on the forum and I don't have anything like that in my collection at the moment. But I'll definitely be picking up the Steinhart Vintage GMT sometime in the next 6-12 months.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Check out Ashford.com. There are several models available for $299.99. They've got a 10% discount available, so $269.99...


Now look what y'all did...no good deed goes unpunished. I just dropped $269.99 on a GL0273. I have no willpower...


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

You're missing this



























The purchase by Invicta was probably the best thing that ever happened to Glycine. Without Invicta there wouldn't be the wide variety of Combat and Airman styles that are available today. There might not even be a Glycine .

And for the record the following are a Glycine designs from well before any Invicta involvement.




























They were making big and tacky watches on their own.


----------



## CajunK (Sep 26, 2016)

You're not missing anything.

What's not to like - Swiss movement, vintage styling, 42mm case size, slim profile, coin edge bezel, 22mm strap and (once upon a time) drilled lugs. I liked it so much I bought two of the same model in case they stopped making it.


----------



## MartinAir (Jun 26, 2018)

Like this one. Four time zones, incl. UTC; perfect for airmen and travellers. What model/movements?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Pretty sure it's three movements... one standard GMT (probably 2893) and two ladies movements.


----------



## TimeHasComeToday (Sep 10, 2020)

hedd said:


> You nailed it. They are great. Definitely the bar I use when looking at other Sellita based divers. I think the newer ones are a little tacky compared to earlier refs, but there is something for everyone. I guess my only complaints are the stem can be a little finicky, and I wish there were other bezel materials.
> 
> For example, I think this ref looks way better than the current PVD ones or vintage ones.
> 
> ...


@hedd ; the stem on my GL0081 is starting to stick/hitch when I hand wind and screw back in. Is this what you mean by "finicky"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

TimeHasComeToday said:


> @hedd ; the stem on my GL0081 is starting to stick/hitch when I hand wind and screw back in. Is this what you mean by "finicky"?


I've heard people with various complaints on this forum. Mine in particular is really hard to get into the last position -- time setting. I sometimes feel like im going to break it. Incidentally mine is the newer type that has the visible washer that pops out in he third position.


----------

